# Spain, IVF and Zika testing? S



## Apple500 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all
We've been considering going to IVF Spain.. 99% made up our minds but the recent news of the World Health Organisation saying Zika may well come to southern Europe this summer has really put me in a spin(we're in UK).
By the time we've done mock cycles & ready to go for it i expect we'd be in August & if Zika does appear i'd be terrified of getting bitten, me, him or our egg donor.
Have any of you going/gone to Spain discussed it with any of your clinics?
Can they test for it right up to transfer?

Thanks
A


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am going down de route and have been worried about zika virus. Although ivf Spain is one of my choices iam also with a UK clinic who may have found me a donor and she is now going through checks. The check for zika virus is by verbally asking the donor ifshe or partner have travelled in last 6 months to counties at risk. To my understanding there is no blood test for donor. My worry is that the donor doesn't say they have travelled or don't know the travel history of sexual partners in last 6 months. This is a conversation you should have with the clinic to check you are safeguarded. On top of that now the virus may come to that geographical area, I have actually been surprised more people haven't raised this worry on ff. I would be interested to hear clinics position on this issue.


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I have taken the below from one of the health websites but i think it is important to remember that these are precautions.

Temporary restrictions for egg donors:

If you or a male partner has either lived or traveled to any of the following countries or territories within the past 6 months, you will be temporarily ineligible for egg donation.

    Diagnosis of Zika in the past 6 months
    Residence, in or travel to, an area with active Zika transmission within the past 6 month
    Sex within the past 6 months with a male who is known to have lived, traveled, or has been diagnosed with Zika in the past 6 months

For six months from the time of travel or sex with a male partner who meets the above criteria, women are not eligible for donation. However after 6 months, women will be eligible for donation.

Active Zika Transmission Locations

If you or a male partner has either lived or traveled to any of the following countries or territories within the past 6 months, you will be temporarily ineligible for egg donation.

    Cape Verde (Cabo Verde in Africa)
    Caribbean: Aruba, Barbados, Bonaire, Curacao, Dominican Republic, Guadeloupe, Haiti, Jamaica, Martinique, Puerto Rico, Saint Martin/Saint Maarten, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Trinidad and Tobago, U.S. Virgin Islands
    Central America: Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama
    Mexico
    Pacific Islands: American Samoa, Marshall Islands, Samoa, Tona
    South America: Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Guyana, Paraguay, Suriname, Venezuela

Key Takeaways about Zika Virus and Egg Donation  

    The FDA is still learning about the causes of the Zika virus transmission so they are taking precautions to protect recipients using donated eggs. The Zika virus is not deadly, but it can remain in your bloodstream for a few weeks, and can be transmitted through sex.
    The Zika virus is not deadly, but it can remain in your bloodstream for a few weeks and can be transmitted through sex.
    If you would like to donate in the upcoming 6 months (March-September), do not travel to any of the above locations.
    If you have traveled to any of the above locations, you are not permanently disqualified, but will be temporarily deferred. For questions, email one of our Egg Donor Liaisons.
    If you have had sex with a male who has been diagnosed or who has lived or traveled to any of the above locations, you will be temporarily deferred.


----------

